# Dimensions Matching System--Any Luck?



## thislittlepiggy (Jun 14, 2006)

I've had a profile on the Dimensions Matching System for about a year now, and I find I've gotten very few responses there, fewer than I do from other BBW personals websites. Have others had this experience? With its being a free site, I'd think Dimensions Matching would be more active--unless, of course, it's just that I've been unlucky there. 

On the other hand, while I have gotten more responses from other sites, I've not had much luck there either. I've been trying online dating (mostly talking and very little dating) for a year now and I'm still kissing frogs. I guess I'm just getting discouraged.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## ripley (Jun 14, 2006)

If I can piggyback (ha! ) your thread, I'd like to know if anyone, anywhere, has had luck with _any_ personals site? Does anyone know of anyone that has had a relationship with someone met via that route?


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 14, 2006)

ripley said:


> If I can piggyback (ha! ) your thread, I'd like to know if anyone, anywhere, has had luck with _any_ personals site? Does anyone know of anyone that has had a relationship with someone met via that route?




Absolutely.....as in...last two long term relationships and countless rather charming dates.

I am a big fan of personals...oh yes indeedly do!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 14, 2006)

ripley said:


> If I can piggyback (ha! ) your thread, I'd like to know if anyone, anywhere, has had luck with _any_ personals site? Does anyone know of anyone that has had a relationship with someone met via that route?




I have. Two long term/serious exes came from net meetings.


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 14, 2006)

I have never gotten a response from DMS or any other personals site. I did have someone approach me randomly via PM here on the board, and that was a disaster.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 14, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> I have never gotten a response from DMS or any other personals site. I did have someone approach me randomly via PM here on the board, and that was a disaster.



Sheesh, way to embarass me!!!


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Sheesh, way to embarass me!!!


I wonder how long we can keep people guessing whether to take you seriously or not.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 14, 2006)

I connected with my fella on the Dimensions Matching System. I mean he could have reached me on the boards, since we both post, but he contacted me via DMS. That was over a year ago


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 14, 2006)

I met ChimpisDarlingAngel off of Match.com. *shrugs*
They do work, if both sides participate correctly. 

Meaning, not "HEY U HOT LEZ FUCK!" you know?


----------



## ripley (Jun 15, 2006)

So it *is* just me.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 15, 2006)

ripley said:


> So it *is* just me.


Not at all Ripples..I've spent a major amount of money on every personal site out there and NOTHING..NADA..for 5 freaking years..

If it's you..it must be me too..I tried the matching system..but I haven't had a hit in like 3 years..I swear.

Oh well..


----------



## Emma (Jun 15, 2006)

If I must be honest, I really don't like the DMS it just feels very weird to me. Like a blackhole in cyberspace that doesn't feel real LOL

I've had one or two messages on there, nothing of interest though.

However I did have quite a bit of luck through largefriends.com whilst it was freeeeeeee! lol


----------



## ripley (Jun 15, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Not at all Ripples..I've spent a major amount of money on every personal site out there and NOTHING..NADA..for 5 freaking years..
> 
> If it's you..it must be me too..I tried the matching system..but I haven't had a hit in like 3 years..I swear.
> 
> Oh well..





I think it would help if I wasn't up here in the ass end of nowhere.


----------



## thislittlepiggy (Jun 15, 2006)

ripley said:


> I think it would help if I wasn't up here in the ass end of nowhere.



Ripley, I think that's part of my problem, too--though I'm in the ass end of a different nowhere. But it's tough to meet people when you're living in a rural area. I know location doesn't have to be an issue, but it does complicate matters.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

thislittlepiggy said:


> Ripley, I think that's part of my problem, too--though I'm in the ass end of a different nowhere. But it's tough to meet people when you're living in a rural area. I know location doesn't have to be an issue, but it does complicate matters.



Yesyesyesyesyesyesyes. Did I mention yes? It's amazing how many people I've met online who at first are all excited to learn that I live in Maryland, like they do, but when they hear that I live across the Chesapeake Bay Bridge, I might as well live in China. I don't get that. And being rural is definitely challenging - I think I'm the only unmarried person between 24 and 60 years old in my town.


P.S. I don't care for the DMS - find it extremely un-user-friendly, with very little traffic - but I remember reading recently something about Conrad wanting to totally revamp it. So here's hoping!


----------



## moonvine (Jun 15, 2006)

thislittlepiggy said:


> I've had a profile on the Dimensions Matching System for about a year now, and I find I've gotten very few responses there, fewer than I do from other BBW personals websites. Have others had this experience? With its being a free site, I'd think Dimensions Matching would be more active--unless, of course, it's just that I've been unlucky there.
> 
> On the other hand, while I have gotten more responses from other sites, I've not had much luck there either. I've been trying online dating (mostly talking and very little dating) for a year now and I'm still kissing frogs. I guess I'm just getting discouraged.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



I don't think a lot of people even know about the Dimensions Matching System. It doesn't seem to work very well for me. It turns up people I would never be interested in for various reasons as matches.

Online dating is hard for fat chicks. I get a date occasionally, perhaps once a year. It is like pulling teeth.

On the other hand, I haven't met anyone other than online since 1988, so I would appear to have a better track record with online dating, dismal as it is.

Sorry for no good news.


----------



## Jes (Jun 15, 2006)

Not to piss and moan (honest), but I live in a reasonably-sized east coast city and don't find it any better (but hey, a shout out to the guy who loves pears who emails me every 3 months trying to get me to hook him up with some other woman!).It's a combination of what we're doing, what others are doing and some unknown commodity, I guess. All I can say is: good luck to us all.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> Not to piss and moan (honest), but I live in a reasonably-sized east coast city and don't find it any better (but hey, a shout out to the guy who loves pears who emails me every 3 months trying to get me to hook him up with some other woman!).It's a combination of what we're doing, what others are doing and some unknown commodity, I guess. All I can say is: good luck to us all.



I don't think we were blaming our datelessness solely on our respective rural locations - just agreeing that it's an added challenge to find someone hiding amidst all of the corn. Of course, there are all sorts of other issues, no matter who's involved or where they live.


----------



## moonvine (Jun 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Yesyesyesyesyesyesyes. Did I mention yes? It's amazing how many people I've met online who at first are all excited to learn that I live in Maryland, like they do, but when they hear that I live across the Chesapeake Bay Bridge, I might as well live in China. I don't get that.



Well, good Lord, isn't it $24 to cross the Chesapeake Bay Bridge? Round trip?


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Well, good Lord, isn't it $24 to cross the Chesapeake Bay Bridge? Round trip?



LOL....no, you're thinking of the Chesapeake tunnel/bridge in Virginia. The one in Maryland is $2.50, and is only 4 miles long. 

I'm a real bargain.


----------



## moonvine (Jun 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> LOL....no, you're thinking of the Chesapeake tunnel/bridge in Virginia. The one in Maryland is $2.50, and is only 4 miles long.
> 
> I'm a real bargain.




Oh, thanks for clearing up my confusion. Hehe!


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 15, 2006)

thislittlepiggy said:


> I've had a profile on the Dimensions Matching System for about a year now, and I find I've gotten very few responses there, fewer than I do from other BBW personals websites. Have others had this experience? With its being a free site, I'd think Dimensions Matching would be more active--unless, of course, it's just that I've been unlucky there.



Though I never publicized or pushed it, there are almost 5,000 people registered in the Dimensions Matching System. There is a long history to DMS that out explained a few times in detail. Suffice it to say that I spent a great deal of time customizing it for Dimensions, and just when it was ready to go life, we had a major system crash from the DMS never quite recovered.

DMS has two big advantages over almost any system out there. First, I think it caters to the needs and desires of our community better than most. Second, the private bulletin boards between two matches are very cool.

As for getting few matches, that is almost always because of excessive use of the "extreme" ratings (I think they are "essential" and "no way!"). For some reason, just a few "No way!" settings in a profile can cut down your matches to nothing. Avoiding them will immediately and greatly increase the number of matches.

I have actually installed a new system, but haven't gotten it to work yet due to a missing graphics module.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 15, 2006)

The Dimensions Matching System is a mystery to me.. I have had a profile there for years, have gotten many contacts, _(although they never stay for long)_, and I just recently redid my Profile there and you know what? 

Now I am not only getting younger men, but I am now getting women sent to my contact box! *What they heck is up with that??????* 

Since there is a place in the profile section for you to put your partner _(sex & age)_ preferances, I never asked for those! LOL:shocked:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> Not to piss and moan (honest), but I live in a reasonably-sized east coast city and don't find it any better (but hey, a shout out to the guy who loves pears who emails me every 3 months trying to get me to hook him up with some other woman!).It's a combination of what we're doing, what others are doing and some unknown commodity, I guess. All I can say is: good luck to us all.



Well, at least you are good in hooking up others. I'm not sure if we managed to create a young Dutch couple, they've got to set the next step themselves. But we should be able to bring even more happiness to this community.


----------



## Jes (Jun 15, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Well, at least you are good in hooking up others. I'm not sure if we managed to create a young Dutch couple, they've got to set the next step themselves. But we should be able to bring even more happiness to this community.


I'm trying!!
I think the secret to the DMS is to be from Brabant.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 15, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> If I must be honest, I really don't like the DMS it just feels very weird to me. Like a blackhole in cyberspace that doesn't feel real LOL
> 
> I've had one or two messages on there, nothing of interest though.
> 
> However I did have quite a bit of luck through largefriends.com whilst it was freeeeeeee! lol



Not really surprising. For many non US people, you hardly have any idea where on this globe they live. Many don't even give a hint. Probably adding every single country to DMS is not really doable, but that makes it for us non-US people not really usefull.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> I'm trying!!
> I think the secret to the DMS is to be from Brabant.



If the Brabantse guys wouldn't be so very shy, certainly. 

Oh well, anyone who has a secret crush and needs a little help with that first steps, can PM me and I'll be happy to transfer some good hints. 

But they can PM you to if they like I guess?


----------



## GPL (Jun 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> I'm trying!!
> I think the secret to the DMS is to be from Brabant.



lol at Jes. We are trying, hehe.

GPL.


----------



## Jes (Jun 15, 2006)

GPL said:


> lol at Jes. We are trying, hehe.
> 
> GPL.


I could have made it to you from another continent faster than you're making it to one another from another town.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 15, 2006)

Believe it or not, I didn't know there even was a Dimensions matching system.

I do believe in online date sites, though...mainly because I haven't the foggiest idea how to meet people elsewhere: I'm not a barhopper, I haven't been inside a church in years, I have no interest in sporting events...online is basically it for me.

Anyway, I met a lovely girl off Yahoo last year but unfortunately we weren't "right" for each other. I'm still trying but this dating stuff is hard for some people too. I'd rather be alone than be with someone I don't love.


Dennis


----------



## ATrueFA (Jun 16, 2006)

I've been on the DMS for years and have had no luck whatsoever with it. The few seemingly good matches I've gotten either never responded back or just simply nuked me except for one psycho that just wanted to say nasty things to me for being an FA. And lately its gotten much worse as nearly all my matches are WAY outside of my selected ranges even thought "ESSENTIAL" was selected. For example, about 25% of my matches are MEN!! The rest are mostly ladies in the 18-23 range (I'm 51) even though I have 30-55 selected as ESSENTIAL. But to be fair, I haven't had any luck with any other online dating services either. For instance, on one well known BBW dating site the only matches I ever get is skinny ladies from the Phillipines or Russia etc.. Living in a small rural town hours from any big city doesn't help I'm sure but for me online dating services just simply don't work...

Dave


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> LOL....no, you're thinking of the Chesapeake tunnel/bridge in Virginia. The one in Maryland is $2.50, and is only 4 miles long.
> 
> I'm a real bargain.



Blah... yeah, it's only $2.50 but that doesn't mean it isn't a total b*tch to cross and just simply get to from suburban DC. Having to take the Beltway to Rte. 50, not so fun. 

I do wish you wonderful gals the best of luck in your searches!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 16, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Blah... yeah, it's only $2.50 but that doesn't mean it isn't a total b*tch to cross and just simply get to from suburban DC. Having to take the Beltway to Rte. 50, not so fun.
> 
> I do wish you wonderful gals the best of luck in your searches!



I don't know her personally but I think she is well worth the trip. I think most the people here at Dim are.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 16, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I don't know her personally but I think she is well worth the trip. I think most the people here at Dim are.



Berna. You are a total pumpkin. Thank you, that was a very sweet thing to say. :wubu: 



(P.S. Eighty-seven - my current squeeze travels from Georgia to see me, so at least one other person thinks I'm worth a trip. )


----------



## Jes (Jun 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Berna. You are a total pumpkin. Thank you, that was a very sweet thing to say. :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> (P.S. Eighty-seven - my current squeeze travels from Georgia to see me, so at least one other person thinks I'm worth a trip. )


Uhm...
I don't know how to tell you this but word on the street is...he's just there for the goats.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> Uhm...
> I don't know how to tell you this but word on the street is...he's just there for the goats.



Sniffle. I know. I feel so used.


----------



## Tad (Jun 16, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I don't know her personally but I think she is well worth the trip. I think most the people here at Dim are.



No kidding!

Of course, I guess the question is how serious people are. If they are looking for a serious long term relationship where you will merge your lifes and find some way to make things work together, then hey, a little distance is not a big deal. On the other hand if you are looking to go for a few dates as a social activity, yah much distance is a real hassle.

-Ed


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> LOL....no, you're thinking of the Chesapeake tunnel/bridge in Virginia. The one in Maryland is $2.50, and is only 4 miles long.
> 
> I'm a real bargain.



$2.50?! Do I look like I'm made of money?! ;P

Okay, back on topic (for some reason). I jsut made a bit of a profile there, though some of the things are... odd... Like my closest match lived in New York. And there's no option like "This much or higher" (or lower) or such. And teh black background is really umm... "dark". (Wow, I'm showing my intelligence there, aren't I?) It's ... unfriendly. Like evil stuff or some web page where an emo kid writes bad poerty to find every word that rhymes with "death". Had a bit of experience with largefriends.com (though I wussed out)...
To be honest, I'd prefer to meet someone on the forums where I can chat with tem a bit before we decide to go out (or I can at least snoop and see what they've posted to get an idea of their personality and/or sense of humor.)


----------



## Arkveveen (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah, I feel the same. I made a profile and I got absolutely nothing...


----------



## Jes (Jun 16, 2006)

Arkveveen said:


> Yeah, I feel the same. I made a profile and I got absolutely nothing...


i keep getting 18-23 year old guys from the west coast.
my guess is that there's not a critical mass of peeps using the system. Or something needs to be tweaked. Not that I'm complaining. I don't need any yellin'!


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> i keep getting 18-23 year old guys from the west coast.
> my guess is that there's not a critical mass of peeps using the system. Or something needs to be tweaked. Not that I'm complaining. I don't need any yellin'!



If it is that bad, maybe I should just close it then.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 17, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> If it is that bad, maybe I should just close it then.


 
Conrad, no, you shouldn't close it, but it would be nice if the matches matched what our preferances were. I am certainly not in the least interested in any women or young men, nor am I interested in any man under the age of 48.

If there were a way to fix this flaw, it would be a wonderful site....


----------



## swordchick (Jun 17, 2006)

*I have had many response on DMS, but nothing serious came out of it. And that is no different than any other personals, in my case.*


----------



## Jes (Jun 17, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> If it is that bad, maybe I should just close it then.


Now see? I said no yellin' and now I get yellin' and I look like the bad kid and everyone hates me.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> i keep getting 18-23 year old guys from the west coast.


Ain't that your favorite kind?

Mmmkay. I hate that Conrad's cheezed off, 'cause I've been cheezin' him off for nearly a week now, and he's surely at his breaking point. So here's what let's do. (And when I say "let's," I mean "y'all.") How 'bout pulling your extemes in a bit, as he suggested, and seeing what happens? You may actually be unwavering in your "absolute necessity" or "no effin' way," but easing up on that in your profile might increase your results, and you can weed out from there. 

You're not relaxing your requirements, you're just accomodating the quirks in the software. Whaddya think?

I haven't been there in a few years (and I hope my profile's not still up -- somebody tell me if it is?), but I dated someone I met there, when it first launched, and he did, in fact, meet all my listed absolutes. Our chemistry absolutes didn't quite match up, though. (And because of me he swore off BBWs forever. I'm not kidding.) But I thought it was an awfully cool free service, and I'm about to recommend it to a woman I met the other day. (Fresh meat alert!)

As I recall, more fun can be had ditching the matching system part of the matching system, and just cruising the profiles. No?


----------



## GPL (Jun 17, 2006)

I also have aprofile on that, because I was curious, lol. But for me it is nothing to use, since there are almost no women from my area on it.

But at least I think the DMS can use a change in the lay out, a bit more modern and easier searching, like a memory on your activities etc.
I know it is a lot of work and this site is so huge to keep everything updated, but maybe someone could help???

Thanks, GPL.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> Now see? I said no yellin' and now I get yellin' and I look like the bad kid and everyone hates me.


I thought the yelling you referred to, were those 24 year old boys.

Sometimes I have the feeling some Dutch blood is streaming through your veins.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 17, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> If it is that bad, maybe I should just close it then.



I think each couple that find each other through DMS, make it a succes. Even if it would be only one, that still is a lot of happiness. 

These boards however, are a strong competition to DMS. They have grown into a really nice community and many friendships are developing here. 
I also met my best online friends (TomahWoman, The Jokesters, TigersLilly) here on Dimensions. Sometimes the Lounch board looks like a Love board, which makes it even more entertaining to read. 

If you ever decide to bring the DMS down, I hope you will replace it by a love-board (or date-board). 

Conrad, thank you very much for creating such a nice place in cyberspace, and all the work you put into it.


----------



## Jes (Jun 17, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I haven't been there in a few years (and I hope my profile's not still up -- somebody tell me if it is?), but I dated someone I met there, when it first launched, and he did, in fact, meet all my listed absolutes. Our chemistry absolutes didn't quite match up, though. (And because of me he swore off BBWs forever. I'm not kidding.) ?


If you do not tell me this entire story, I will never love you again.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 17, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> But to be fair, I haven't had any luck with any other online dating services either. For instance, on one well known BBW dating site the only matches I ever get is skinny ladies from the Phillipines or Russia etc.. Living in a small rural town hours from any big city doesn't help I'm sure but for me online dating services just simply don't work...
> Dave



Phillipines, Russia. From what I've hearth, there are criminal organizations active im those countries, trading people for money.

However, do you try to date BBW only, or are you also open to slim women? 
I'm in principle open to any woman, but to be honest, flirthing wiht a BBW goes more easily as the attraction is a lot stronger.


----------



## ATrueFA (Jun 17, 2006)

I just thought it was strange that I was on a BBW dating site to try and meet a nice bbw and never got a single bbw match, just the skinny ones from other countries that for some reason where using that site for whatever their reasons may be even though it was a bbw site.....
I have dated non bbws in the past but am definately more attracted physically to bbws but there are other things that are more important for a lasting relationship so I am always open...


Dave


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 17, 2006)

I have been a member of DMS for a little while and had alot of responses.Although my fiance' and I met a couple years ago on another popular dating site.The men that I met on DMS and other sites remains good friends of mine.
Oh and to the person that complained about having to travel to see someone my Honey is from Sweden and he says I was every bit worth the trip!!


----------



## olivefun (Jun 17, 2006)

Hmm. 

i really have enjoyed the DMS. There was a man that I was conversing with very regularly. It was a great place for us to investigate ideas. He lives in the same city as me and we've still never met. 

I crossed a line and he nuked me last month. 

I loved having the history there, where everything we've discussed was laid out before us. It was great for us to really have our minds meet. We wrote reams of stuff, each one mining our thoughts and finding interesting things to discuss and dissect. It was clearly exciting for both of us. 

I am not interested in developing a relationship with a married man, or someone who lived on the other side of the world, so there are some limits for me. 

The nuking thing is real harsh because it cannot be undone. 

There is a wonderful man who lives here in Toronto and we have really hit it off. Our initial contact was made through DMS. We've been dating, whenever our schedules permit for 7 months or so. If nothing else, I have met a very special guy through this system. We had corresponded for a few months before going on our first date, and each date has been more fascinating. 

Perhaps there should be a category that is 
single, 
married, 
work-a-holic (married to the job) 

The "international" distinction that comes up in the "name your state" category is hard to manage. 

It has some limitations, for sure, but it has been pretty great too.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 17, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> I have been a member of DMS for a little while and had alot of responses.Although my fiance' and I met a couple years ago on another popular dating site.The men that I met on DMS and other sites remains good friends of mine.
> Oh and to the person that complained about having to travel to see someone my Honey is from Sweden and he says I was every bit worth the trip!!



Fiance? Congratulations!  When is the wedding? Are you moving to Sweden or is he moving here?


----------



## Esme (Jun 18, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Oh and to the person that complained about having to travel to see someone my Honey is from Sweden and he says I was every bit worth the trip!!



I never doubted he would think anything else!
*much love for my Homeskillet*


I've never tried the DMS... but I've had amazing results from chat.  :smitten:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 18, 2006)

Esme said:


> I never doubted he would think anything else!
> *much love for my Homeskillet*
> 
> 
> I've never tried the DMS... but I've had amazing results from chat.  :smitten:



Another vote for Dim chat as a potential place to find love. My boyfriend and I met there in February of '05, started dating a few months after that and just celebrated one year together.


----------



## Cinda (Jun 19, 2006)

ok from the moment Conrad opened Dim Match I had a profile. no pic, as usual, but a profile. My problem was too many matches. No matter how I tweaked it add/remove essentials etc. I had guys fom 18 - whatever out the wazoo. Seems I matched half the guys on Dim, except that I didn't. lol.
Being shy I ran for the hills. I think the only guy I didn't match was Dave (truefa) LMAO.

A few months ago I actually got another message but couldn't read it without my password and I don't remember that. Since I hate to be a pain in Conrad's rump I just let the whole thing go. 

My profile should really be deleted tho since I have aged and moved since I put it up and it is way outdated.


----------



## shy guy (Jun 19, 2006)

Well I have had one date from the DMS...but it didn't turn out so good and I have had no luck since then it seems that there are no BBW's(age 18-23) in AZ any time I try a search I get NOTHING!!!!!!! wich goes to show you my luck well at least that date whet better then my other ones most of my dates go like this...Why Hello my name is(girl gets a good look at me and screams)...HO GAWD WHAT ARE YOU!!!!!!!!????????? MY EYE'S!!!! MY EYE'S!!!!!!!! THEY BURN!!!!!!! MAKE IT STOP!!!!!!! MAKE IT STOP!!!!!! AAAAAWAWAWAWWAAWAWAWWAWAWA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...at this point they pour gasoline over there heads and then lights them selfs on fire and then run into traffic...I'm just kidding of course but as ugly as I'm am it might as well be true...later


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 19, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Fiance? Congratulations!  When is the wedding? Are you moving to Sweden or is he moving here?


Thanks... no date was set we have plenty of time for that And we are planning on doing both as he is keeping his place there but for the most part we will live in here. 

I never doubted he would think anything else!
*much love for my Homeskillet*
Thanks girl... and I have my fingers crossed for you and my best guy buddie next month!!


----------



## Jes (Jun 19, 2006)

Still waiting for photos.


----------



## moonvine (Jun 19, 2006)

Cinda said:


> A few months ago I actually got another message but couldn't read it without my password and I don't remember that. Since I hate to be a pain in Conrad's rump I just let the whole thing go.



No need to contact Conrad. You can have a password autogenerated and emailed to you. I always forget mine so I have to have that done just about every time.


----------



## moonvine (Jun 19, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Another vote for Dim chat as a potential place to find love. My boyfriend and I met there in February of '05, started dating a few months after that and just celebrated one year together.



I'm glad that so many have had good results with chat. Unfortunately I don't have time for chat, and I don't really care for chat in general (never tried Dim Chat specifically, so not knocking it at all). I'm just not a chatter.


----------



## Jes (Jun 19, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I'm glad that so many have had good results with chat. Unfortunately I don't have time for chat, and I don't really care for chat in general (never tried Dim Chat specifically, so not knocking it at all). I'm just not a chatter.


More of a head-butter, are you? Yeah, I thought so.


----------



## Stormy (Jun 19, 2006)

ripley said:


> I think it would help if I wasn't up here in the ass end of nowhere.


No way! It seems like Michigan is one of the more common states I see people here posting from. I'm moving there soon, have someone lined up to date, but if that doesn't work out I'm looking forward to having a much greater chance of meeting someone else, besides there being so much more fun stuff to do and see there. Try living in Oklahoma -- I've never placed a personal ad but have browsed profiles on various sites and have never seen a remotely interesting prospect from around here, nor have I ever met anyone in person here who I would consider dating, just a bunch of extremely religious people and clueless hicks. Most people around here don't even have computers.  

If you have an interest in something that predominantly appeals to the opposite sex (assuming you're heterosexual), participating in a forum focused on it can be a good way to meet people. That's how I've met most of the people I've been involved with, romantically and otherwise, in the past few years, although they've all been long-distance relationships because Oklahoma sucks.


----------



## Barnes (Jun 20, 2006)

Do you have to pay for it?


----------



## olivefun (Jun 20, 2006)

It is free.
You have to register.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/cgi-bin/ematch37/index37.cgi


----------



## olivefun (Jun 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> More of a head-butter, are you?



MMMMMMmmmmmm!
Did you say "*butter*", Jes?

(Ooops, I am easily distracted today)


----------



## Jes (Jun 20, 2006)

olivefun said:


> MMMMMMmmmmmm!
> Did you say "*butter*", Jes?
> 
> (Ooops, I am easily distracted today)




yes. yes i did. I wonder if I'm more of a butter face or a butter body.


----------



## moonvine (Jun 20, 2006)

Stormy said:


> No way! It seems like Michigan is one of the more common states I see people here posting from. I'm moving there soon, have someone lined up to date, but if that doesn't work out I'm looking forward to having a much greater chance of meeting someone else, besides there being so much more fun stuff to do and see there. Try living in Oklahoma -- I've never placed a personal ad but have browsed profiles on various sites and have never seen a remotely interesting prospect from around here, nor have I ever met anyone in person here who I would consider dating, just a bunch of extremely religious people and clueless hicks. Most people around here don't even have computers.



I had more luck dating in Oklahoma than any other place I have ever lived. Not that I dated every night, but dating was much more frequent there than the once a year it is here. Perhaps we lived in different parts of the state? This was in 1996 or so, too, and most people had computers then. At least all the people I knew did, because I have not met a man other than on the Internet since 1988.


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 20, 2006)

Auugh... I guess one of these days I'll need to write and publish a detailed account on how DMS came into being and why it is what it is and also what it isn't....

As is, I already have its successor installed, but can't even begin testing it til I have the proper graphics capabilities installed in the new server (for the technically inclined: I need GD support in PHP on RedHat ES4).


----------



## Jes (Jun 20, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> Auugh... I guess one of these days I'll need to write and publish a detailed account on how DMS came into being and why it is what it is and also what it isn't....
> 
> As is, I already have its successor installed, but can't even begin testing it til I have the proper graphics capabilities installed in the new server (for the technically inclined: I need GD support in PHP on RedHat ES4).


well we're not yelling, ok? OK?! i mean it.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 21, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> As is, I already have its successor installed, but can't even begin testing it til I have the proper graphics capabilities installed in the new server (for the technically inclined: I need GD support in PHP on RedHat ES4).



You are so sexy when you talk like that.





:smitten:


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 21, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I'm glad that so many have had good results with chat. Unfortunately I don't have time for chat, and I don't really care for chat in general (never tried Dim Chat specifically, so not knocking it at all). I'm just not a chatter.



I dont chat too much while I'm in there either, I'm more of a wall flower type. I have been asked out quite a few times by people I've chated with in there!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 21, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I had more luck dating in Oklahoma than any other place I have ever lived. Not that I dated every night, but dating was much more frequent there than the once a year it is here. Perhaps we lived in different parts of the state? This was in 1996 or so, too, and most people had computers then. At least all the people I knew did, because I have not met a man other than on the Internet since 1988.


I live in Oklahoma and have had one date in almost 2 years..lol..


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 21, 2006)

Stormy said:


> No way! It seems like Michigan is one of the more common states I see people here posting from. I'm moving there soon, have someone lined up to date, but if that doesn't work out I'm looking forward to having a much greater chance of meeting someone else, besides there being so much more fun stuff to do and see there. Try living in Oklahoma -- I've never placed a personal ad but have browsed profiles on various sites and have never seen a remotely interesting prospect from around here, nor have I ever met anyone in person here who I would consider dating, just a bunch of extremely religious people and clueless hicks. Most people around here don't even have computers.
> 
> If you have an interest in something that predominantly appeals to the opposite sex (assuming you're heterosexual), participating in a forum focused on it can be a good way to meet people. That's how I've met most of the people I've been involved with, romantically and otherwise, in the past few years, although they've all been long-distance relationships because Oklahoma sucks.



Hey now..we aren't all religious fanatics or clueless hicks thank you very much.

With that being said..there are some nice guys on the dating site..sad thing is..that it's the same guys on EVERY SITE.

Unless you live in like..Guymon or something..there should be people around somewhere..lol

I say that..and I'm not dating..so who knows..lol


----------



## moonvine (Jun 21, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I live in Oklahoma and have had one date in almost 2 years..lol..




I lived in OKC. I believe you live in a rural area? Probably makes a difference.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jun 21, 2006)

I've had some serious disasters with personal ads.This past Saturday night i had a date,well a sudeo-date.I met this boy and he told me that i was too big for him.Gee I informed you of this.We met on big gorgeous women.What did you expect to find,twiggy?arghhhhhhhh!


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 22, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> You are so sexy when you talk like that.
> :smitten:


 
Hah. And there I thought it was my occasional forays into describing the boost and blow-off of turbochargers (love their hissing), the urgent metallic whine of supercharger blowers, and the intoxicating smell of a good burnout that did the trick. Well, maybe that only works on Tina.


----------



## Stormy (Jun 22, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Hey now..we aren't all religious fanatics or clueless hicks thank you very much.


I didn’t say everyone, just almost everyone I’ve met here.  And yes, I do live in a rural area. I haven’t met anyone I’ve been interested in dating in several years other than online either (not that I socialize much), and none of them lived in Oklahoma, even when I've searched for local people on dating sites. The closest I found was Missouri, five hours away (and we saw each other at least every other weekend, so I don’t understand this ridiculous “not wanting to cross a bridge”  LOL). I’m picky though, only interested in very intelligent Libertarian types who love animals and nature, use marijuana and are not at all religious. A healthy amount of perversion doesn’t hurt either.  The Missouri guy turned out to have totally misrepresented himself, including being a religious, bigoted, homophobe, and turned his dog over to the pound! I hate liars. I’ve found a few good prospects in Michigan though, and can’t wait to get there. This heat sucks too. I want to build snowmen, and an igloo.


----------



## mybluice (Jun 22, 2006)

I posted a profile on DMS when I first joined Dimensions...got all kinds of matches. Most of them seemed to be on the East coast. I pretty much had given up when I did meet someone that I do like/care about. :wubu: :smitten: I've disconnected my profile since but have to say I am happy that I joined.


----------



## Barnes (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm too chicken lol.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 23, 2006)

mybluice said:


> I posted a profile on DMS when I first joined Dimensions...got all kinds of matches. Most of them seemed to be on the East coast. I pretty much had given up when I did meet someone that I do like/care about. :wubu: :smitten: .



Yay, Bluicey.


----------



## 1Agamemnon (Aug 14, 2011)

recently made a profile; and I have to say, it seems to me to be the most promising matching system I've seen...


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 14, 2011)

wow this thread is an oldie....


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Aug 15, 2011)

At first when I joined Dimensions online I didn't even know they had this because I was searching for "personal ads" not "matching."

As soon as I put up a profile I started getting some replies, but no one really caught my interest until just recently. Hopefully, I'll see him next weekend.

Wish me luck!


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 15, 2011)

I didn't even know there was such a thing as Dims matching is that like placing a personal ad? I just was looking for chat(ironically no one uses the chat) when I stumbled upon this site best Google find ever lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 19, 2011)

Wait, the matching system is still up? Huh, imagine that.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah. It was probably great when it was first opened, but practically useless now.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Aug 19, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Yeah. It was probably great when it was first opened, but practically useless now.




I guess the 1st 50 profiles listed are supposed to be your best matches?

Why are there a few chicks in mine? I recognized one woman from another site and yes, she swings both ways, but I don't, lol.

Haha, it gave me only one great, local guy. But I guess that's all I need.


----------

